# Is tonight the night?!



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

So about an hour ago, my sister pointed out Cicely was breathing somewhat heavily. She's been really anxious and alert, and has been grooming her lower areas quite a bit. So is tonight the night?


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

I think I can feel the babies moving(it doesnt feel like muscle so Im assuming it the babies) And the are farther down in the abdomen than what I've felt before.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

You shouldn't be feeling the belly at all. Unless you are a licensed vet you could be injuring or even killing babies, not to mention putting more stress on the mama. Rats are good at hiding pain.


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

I apologize, I've seen multiple people talk about gently feeling the moms tummy, so I didnt realize that it was not ok to do. I've been touching her VERY gently. I'm literally just barely pressing down to see if I can feel anything, and Ive only done it a couple of times. thank you for telling me this, and I really hope I haven't done anything bad


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Then you should be okay. That is generally worst-case scenario, but I just like to be careful or babies are involved. If you were gentle the babies SHOULD be fine, Best of luck on your litter!


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

As long as you're gentle you are fine. No worries  just keep an eye on her and keep the environment low stress. She'll do the rest.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

So, did she have the babies?


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

No not yet, it's day 25, and shes been sleeping all day, not wanting to be held, etc. When I picked her up I felt something in her tummy move, so I'm assuming tonights the night


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Any babies yet?


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

not yet, but shes gone into her igloo and has some food stashed in there. Shes also breathing kinda heavily


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

keep us posted!


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

I shall!


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

she started sucking her sides in and puffing them out for a couple of minutes, but then she stopped. Now shes eating the banana slice I gave her. Other than the puffing shes shown no signs of going into labor


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It usually takes 23 days, give or take 2 days. If she doesn't deliver today, I'd call your vet.


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

She didnt give birth last night, but she's breathing very heavily today. She looked like she as having contractions last night, but there was no blood. i've heard that postpartum pregnancies can last up to 28 days, so is there a chance of that? I'll be asking my dad when he wakes up to take Cicely to the vet for a check up


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok so she is stretched out and her sides are sucking in and puffing out, could those be contractions? there's still no blood


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

You realize this thread now has followers checking in saying "are they hear yet?" each day XP


----------



## likeaboss (Jun 10, 2012)

I know!! I keep checking it "Are they here... ARE THEY HERE!?" lol.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

for a post-partum pregnancy you would have seen baby rats WITH her, so most likely she's just a regular pregnancy. How long have you had her now? is she sucking in her sides and twisting her body? How long has this been going on?


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

I've had her for 3 1/2 weeks. Today is day 26. She sucking her sides in and she's been doing it for since this morning, but no blood. She hasn't been twisting her body.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

cocothesquid said:


> I've had her for 3 1/2 weeks. Today is day 26. She sucking her sides in and she's been doing it for since this morning, but no blood. She hasn't been twisting her body.


Have you seen of felt any movement of the babies? She may have a pup stuck right now, so you might want to make a vet appointment ASAP.


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

I can feel the babies rolling around in there. And I will


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

cocothesquid said:


> I can feel the babies rolling around in there. And I will


They are moving around? Does mom seem stressed or just resigned? If so then leave them for now...she may be going through the actual labour now. My rescues often fooled me LOL


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

She seems pretty calm. she's laying down, but keeps switching positions, but Im sure shes not very comfortable XD.
Ok, thanks for all the info! That's a huge relief considering my dad refuses to take her to the vet


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

cocothesquid said:


> She seems pretty calm. she's laying down, but keeps switching positions, but Im sure shes not very comfortable XD.
> Ok, thanks for all the info! That's a huge relief considering my dad refuses to take her to the vet


You had better get some money saved up for vet visits then if your Dad is not going to help out...I shall pray she's in labour and there's no issues for her.


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

I know, I'm job hunting right now. And her sides are sucking in and puffing out a lot now. She's laying down and keeps changing positions or moving to different spots.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Has she stopped eating and drinking? Is she or has she nested at all? What do you have her in and on?


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

She's stopped eating and drinking, and she's made a nest. I have her in a tea box and on some recycled newspaper bedding.


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

She keeps trying to sleep, but she's having a hard time.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

that's normal. Watch for too much blood, and straining with no baby as a result...babies should show up every 20-30 mins or less once she's truly started.

if you see the bubs moving, they are getting active and moving into position for birth.


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, she still hasnt given birth yet but she doesnt seem to be in any sort of pain. Should I be worried? Shes just sleeping


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, I was wrong, she's not having contractions, she's just breathing heavily. But would that mean shes going into labor soon?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

For me it was always the babies moving frantically that gave me the tip that within 12-24 hours they were a'coming.

Lilith shows off her Alien Video


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

I think I've seen a little movement in her tummy, but not a lot. I've felt them moving when I pick her up


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I hope that she had the babies overnight, as many rats do. If not, it's definitely time for a vet visit.


----------



## Saladgirl1234 (Jun 12, 2012)

Haven't heard from you all day. Hope all is well.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

If your dad refuses to take her to the vet try bargening chores. 

I don't know how much you are expected to do already but the "child-slave" rutine always helped when I was strapped for cash. It is a good at convincing parents to do almost anyting because it shows how much you want it. (I did that to keep my rats.) You might spend longer then you thought working it off but at least tere is something that could be done,


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

My dad still wont take her. I'm working on getting money by opening a commission shop for art online. I need about $40 more dollars. I'm hoping to get the money quickly. The strange thing is, this morning when I checked on her, she had lost her fat, there weren't any signs of babies moving around in her anymore.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

cocothesquid said:


> My dad still wont take her. I'm working on getting money by opening a commission shop for art online. I need about $40 more dollars. I'm hoping to get the money quickly. The strange thing is, this morning when I checked on her, she had lost her fat, there weren't any signs of babies moving around in her anymore.


Ahhh sounds like the bubs were stilborn and she cleaned up. Is she "hollow" now? Is she well? No blood in the bedding at all?


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

No blood on the bedding that I can see. She's really hyper and happy, hasnt acted lethargic or anything. And thanks c:


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Is it possible to reabsorb that late in pregnancy? Just wondering because there's no blood on the bedding so that's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Maltey said:


> Is it possible to reabsorb that late in pregnancy? Just wondering because there's no blood on the bedding so that's the only thing I can think of.


It is, but she also may have had 1 or 2 stilborn and eaten the bodies right away. As long as she's deflated and she seems happy and healthy, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------

